
Linus Torvalds: “performance per watt” measure is complete garbage - chx
https://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=188880&curpostid=188946
======
Nokinside
Linus makes a good point.

I think this should work:

1\. Take two comparable systems (external bus speeds and external clock are
the same). Measure base SPECint2006 of both.

2\. downclock the system with better score until SPECint2006 scores are equal.

3\. Compare power use.

